# BBA is taking over!



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

oh man, it looks like it's in deep. Best thing IMO when it's that bad is manual removal. I would remove that wood, hit it with a steel wire brush, get some excel going with a turkey baster on the items you cant manually remove, and do a big water change. Make sure you eliminate deadspots, perhaps a $10 powerhead from Amazon, and check your Co2 levels.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I do have co2 on the tank as well. I'm gaining of catching as many shrimp as I can then overdosing excel and h2o2 followed by a water Change and adding the Shrinp back in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Almost seems to much to manually Remove with out stripping down the tank 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah I see what you mean. Well if you can get it to start turning white, it means your winning!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just a thought...
If you can get the shrimp out, great. If not you could drain out 80-90% of the water (leave enough water to keep the shrimp happy). Then, once the various BBA covered items are exposed, spray them down with h2o2 and leave it sit for around 30 min. Then fill up the tank again. I have had good luck doing something similar with my 75g tank (wood hard scape & sword leaves). Likely the next day you will notice the BBA has turned red and is now VERY dead. I know VERY little about shrimp tanks, but this is the best I can offer.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Well i caught as many shrimp as i could find. Dosed prob 400ml H2O2 in my 16G. let the filtration run full with some added pumps. .let it sit for 20 min or so. did a 5-7G water change.. Now dumped in 2 cap fulls of excel

going to let it fun for 30-40 min then ill put the shrimp back in.. hopefully this works and all is well. I though about draining it part way however it was on some of my Glosso carpet aswell.. seemed like i had to do all or nothing to get rid of BBA apocalypse


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I would decress your photo period or you will just end up back here, and up your co2


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Will do. I think it was caused by a lack of flow. I added an atomizer and I think it was kinking the hose. So pulled it out and added a glad diffuser in the back column. Re did the hose and now have tons of flow

Is it better to decrease light intensity or photoperiod? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Well it all turned red so I think it's mission accomplished










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Red is Dead! Congrats. Now with any luck all the shrimp will survive the process.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I lost a handful of shrimp. At least I can still see lots moving around. I did a 2.5g water change today. Maybe do another small one tomorrow. Water is pretty cloudy


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I am currently redoing my 75G after losing the battle to BBA. It was all over everything except my plants.

Do very frequent water changes, spot treat with H2O2, manually remove, etc. Keep things CLEAN in there. Lower your lighting so it does not have a chance to catch back up.

Once this stuff gets a good hold you are finished.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm hoping it won't come back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

shift said:


> Well i caught as many shrimp as i could find. Dosed prob 400ml H2O2 in my 16G. let the filtration run full with some added pumps. .let it sit for 20 min or so. did a 5-7G water change.. Now dumped in 2 cap fulls of excel
> 
> going to let it fun for 30-40 min then ill put the shrimp back in.. hopefully this works and all is well. I though about draining it part way however it was on some of my Glosso carpet aswell.. seemed like i had to do all or nothing to get rid of BBA apocalypse


holy cow 400ml on a 16g tank, that is some serios overkill. if your BBA wouldhave known youre going for that dose it would have probably jumped out of the tank on its own.

safe dose is 1ml/gal, 3+ml/gal is harmfull to some shrimps.

ive read that aspirin also balttles algae and is perfectly safe to inverts. but need to test that out some day. http://www.easylife.nl/en/freshwater/algexit this is basically dilluted aspirin(acetylsalicylic acid)


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

shift said:


> Help! Any safe methods that are shrimp safe? I have been hitting it with peroxide cubit it hasn't slowed it down much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy to remedy. Maintain consistent c02 levels. Levels that fluctuate appear to favor its growth. Run the co2 constantly for a time to get rid of BBA


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Sadly I woke up to a bunch of dead crs today. Still a few moving around but lots of casualties. I, thinking it was the excel I did after the water change


----------

